# Scott STS



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought a Scott Meridian this past weekend and after much deliberation with the staff at Oyster Creek Outfitters in St Aug, they recommended SA “Redfish Warm.” It cast like a dream.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

OakHill Thanks for the response! I would love a Meridian but I can't quite justify the price tag... YET. I am a big fan of the SA MPX amplitude but the STS has a softer tip. I am trying the Cortland as it was the cheapest option. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

freeclimber said:


> OakHill Thanks for the response! I would love a Meridian but I can't quite justify the price tag... YET. I am a big fan of the SA MPX amplitude but the STS has a softer tip. I am trying the Cortland as it was the cheapest option. I will let you know how it goes.


Up until last weekend I had a 6wt whiteriver from bass pro. The combo set. I fished it in freshwater (hopper flies) for bluegill. Had a blast. Then, I tried saltwater flies in St Augustine for the first time and was greatly disappointed. I couldn’t get the distance with the bigger flies. Finally decided to take the plunge and buy something that would allow me to get the bigger lies out there. What a difference! Scott Meridian.....whew!! Awesome


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Cortland tropic plus is what I'm throwing on my 11wt sts.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Cortland. Cortland is true to weight where the rest are heavier to load easier. With an older rod like that I would go that route.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I saw a video recently where Jim Bartschi (sp?) talked about pairing lines to Scott rods and he said to pick a true to weight line with as long a head as you're comfortable with. It made sense when thinking about the action of the rods that I've thrown (s4s, g, radian, meridian) in that they're not broomsticks so they do well in close and could be overloaded out far with a short compact overweighted head. I've liked the sa grand slam and more recently the Cortland guide (3/4 and 1/2 heavy, respectively) on the meridian but want to try the true ti weight Cortland flats/tarpon next for the reasons mentioned earlier. I haven't thrown an sts but I'd be surprised if it didn't follow a similar pattern


----------

